# My attempt at Eve's C-Shock Blue look [link]



## JCBean (Jul 14, 2007)

So I don't actually own *any* of the products used in Eve's infamous C-Shock look, but I did my best with what I had available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Personally, this is one of my favourite looks on me....it just felt right. 

Anyway, hope you like it!

My 'Eve' look

Thanks for looking girls! xx


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 14, 2007)

Very pretty!  I like it


----------



## JCBean (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks Macattack! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## frocher (Jul 14, 2007)

I like the combo, it's pretty on you.


----------



## JCBean (Jul 14, 2007)

Thank you Frocher! x


----------



## nunu (Jul 14, 2007)

wow that lookd so good! i gotta try it! thnx 4 posting


----------



## JCBean (Jul 14, 2007)

Aw, you're welcome! Glad you liked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## Nelly711 (Jul 14, 2007)

You did such a great job! It looks really good.


----------



## JCBean (Jul 14, 2007)

Thank you Nelly711 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 14, 2007)

i left my comment on your site, but i wanted to add that  i love the concealor and lipgloss on you.. perfect for your rosy lips... fab!


----------



## JCBean (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Yummi! And for commenting too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## breathless (Jul 15, 2007)

thanks! i tried this today, but not knowing there was a  tut out there for the eve look. oh my. lol.
but, good job! looks great on you!


----------



## JCBean (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Breathless!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How did you get on with it?? xx


----------

